# YouTube Considering Full-On Pay TV Platform



## phrelin1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

According to The Morning Bridge:


> *YouTube* execs are apparently eyeing a subscription TV service that could revolutionize (theoretically) the way consumers pay for premium content. Speaking at the _All Thing's D_ conference this week, YouTube CEO _Salar Kamangar_ said not only would the company explore VOD sales more, but it could create a service that would enable content creators to develop their own subscription channels on the YouTube platform.
> 
> ...Enter a YouTube pay platform - one that content partners could leverage for their own subscription revenues while boosting YouTube's ad sales (even more) in return. Seeing as how the company is ambitiously launching a 100-channel original programming line-up online, and is currently developing subscription streaming channels for live sporting events, YouTube is beginning to look like more like a service provider than website anyway...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

We're seeing the birth of a new form of service providing that is going to rapidly grow and revolutionize the way we watch TV.


----------

